# Classic Memories c.c. 15th anniversary



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Id like to send out a personal invite to all clubs to come spend a day in the park with us celebrating our 15th anniversary Familia style everyone is welcome . we are doing this picnic Potluck style so please bring a side dish and leave the attitudes at home this is a family event see you there! :biggrin: any ??s email RON AT [email protected]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin: CLASSIC MEMORIES FOR LIFE ESE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

to the top for my big homie...


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

TTMFT!


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

up! up! up! ttt!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

bump :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Dont Forget this Sunday the 28th @ Legg Lake ive been telling people to show up around 11-12 for the good parking spots lots of clubs and and independant riders have confirmed as well as LRM and Streetlow Magazine Coverage see you there also I ask that yo bring a side dish and stuff to drink as this is a potluck style picnic. see you there :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

i got there late but it looked good to me we had a good time ohhh and happy anniversary :thumbsup: Classic Memories


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Bigg thanks! to all that attended the picnic we couldnt have had a better picnic thanks to all who made it possible  :biggrin: 


Thanks! SWA562 nice Meeting you at the picnic and thanks for the cool pics :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jun 29 2009, 11:01 AM~14329428
> *Bigg thanks! to all that attended the picnic we couldnt have had a better picnic thanks to all who made it possible    :biggrin:
> Thanks! SWA562 nice Meeting you at the picnic and thanks for the cool pics  :biggrin:
> *


SUP BIG HOMIE ''STYLISTICS'' FAM BAM HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's one taken by LAUGHING BOY.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Pics by LAUGHING BOY.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

More pics. Taking a break. :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 28 2009, 10:27 PM~14325252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DA "HUURRAAS" ROLLING UP ON DA HOMMIE..."ROBERT LOCO" FROM "BRIDGE TOWN" LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: "TOGETHER C.C." HAD A GREAT TIME!! THANK U "CLASSIC MEMORIES"


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 30 2009, 12:04 AM~14332502
> *:biggrin: "TOGETHER C.C." HAD A GREAT TIME!! THANK U "CLASSIC MEMORIES"
> *






Thank you guys for coming out! its people like you that made this event happen :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jun 29 2009, 09:23 PM~14335474
> *Thank you guys for coming out! its people like you that made this event happen :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Another fine photo from LAUGHING BOY. uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow! Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)




----------

